

Oculus Rift SDK Gets Performance Boost: 'Direct Driver Mode' Unlocked - hacker_9
https://developer.oculus.com/blog/upcoming-oculus-pc-sdk-0-7-compatibility-changes/

======
Tmmrn
Alternatively "Oculus Rift SDK gets tied to proprietary windows-only APIs".

